# Your Cockatiels weight



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a gram scale and Spikes weight is 82 grams. Spike is 7 months old. Is this heavy enough? How much does your cockatiel weigh?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby's weight seems to vary alot- I just weighted her and she's at 94 grams. Ziggy is at 99.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

How much does babies weight very? If Ziggy is 99 grams, Spike might be a bit to skinny.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a wide range of weights here.  Gracie is only 78g, but doesn't seem skinny or boney at all. Bailee is around 85g usually, and Cookie is around 92g.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i don't know what mine weigh. Sadly i don't have a gram scale yet. I've been meaning to get one. From what i read it shouldn't be no less then 70 and no higher then 120 but birds are like people. They vary a lot


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> How much does babies weight very? If Ziggy is 99 grams, Spike might be a bit to skinny.


Nah...I don't think so. It all depends on their built and bones. Baby is a pretty small tiel but she can go from 85 to 95 easily. He was pretty skinny when he got home but now seems to be doing great and growing.

It all depends on their built and bones. Unless they have their chest bone sticking out horribly or they have a big line down their tummy with fat rolls on each side I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess I should not worry to much. I will just weigh him a couple times a week. Is that how often everyone else weights?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I guess I should not worry to much. I will just weigh him a couple times a week. Is that how often everyone else weights?


I do the budgies and tiels every month but sometimes I weight the tiels every two weeks also.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I usually weigh Dooby once a month, the last time I weighed him was on 18th November and he weighed 96gr.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

When I was looking for harnesses there were different sizes for different mutations. There must be a weight difference between them also?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

There wouldn't be a mutation specific weight variation, that's really odd that there were different harnesses.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it really depends on your cockatiel's build. Cockatiels in the wild are actually a bit smaller than the domestic guys we have now...I'm sure this is due to breeding and diet. I've seen cockatiels that just look tiny compared to my guys...and they are usually the older ones. My Buddy is a rather large cockatiel, and his normal weight should be close to 100 grams...at last vet visit, he was VERY sick and down to 82, but his breast bone felt like a razor sticking out of his chest. THAT is the best way to tell if your tiel is over or underweight...you feel that bone that runs down the center...if you can't feel it, your tiel is overweight, if you can feel it, but there is padding on the sides, then your tiel is at it's ideal weight, and if it's like Buddy's and feels like a sharp point, then your tiel is too thin. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know what weight Earl is i haven't got any gran scales. Anyways he is curious of mew things so he will probably panik and never go near them again.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike should be fine. He is acting normal so I guess he is a small cockatiel  Today I put him to bed and he would not stop talking. He said Spike do you want to go to bed? Silly bird. Iam going to keep a list of his weights when I weigh him though. Just because Iam paraniod


----------

